# Favorite Restaurant



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I go to Wendy's most since it is right up the street from me


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Taco Bell and Subway have a couple things I can eat on their menus. I usually stick with Subway.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I like Wendy's and Subway. I love I-Hop and Steak N Shake.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

For one that is listed, KFC, but my favorite is Arby's.


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

Wendy's.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Pizza Hut, D'Angelos (like Subway), Texas RoadHouse (like Outback), and Burger King....


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

BURGER KING


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Has Quizno's reached you people yet? So good, so good...

(I picked Wendy's from the list.)


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

From the list I like taco bell the most.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't really like fast food, but I do love subway.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I have Taco Bell all the time. I like In-n-Out, Arby's and Wienerschnitzel. I dislike McDonalds.

White Spot? Knight and Day? Never heard of those.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Asian cuisine


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Never heard of a few of those. My favorite, Pizza Hut isn't on the list. I choose Burger King because I like their pies, and their burgers are the best of any fast food place.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

From that list I've only been to McDonalds and Burger King, neither of them appeal to me much.


----------



## Cavemann (Oct 4, 2004)

nothing has the variety like Wendy's!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:agree Wendy's is pretty cheap too.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

with few exceptions, national chains arent very good.

my favorite place to eat is a local deli (i live in a college town). muuuuuuuuuuch better than subway. better than quiznos too.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Out of the list, I like Subway.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I choose wawa (not on the list), even though it's a convenience store their food is awesome.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I choose Taco Bell. Mostly because of its cheapness, but the food is also pretty good. Although I probably wouldn't like it if I actually knew what it was I was eating :lol :lol 

I prefer not to know :b


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_From that list I chose A&W..._

_We don't have a Taco Bell here otherwise I would've chosen that..._


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I like Subway. I usualy get either their steak subs, or a veggie sub. Mmmmmmm veggie sub *drools*


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

BK


----------



## BitterSweetness (Oct 14, 2004)

I didn't see a general pizzaria on the list, but that would be my choice over all. And what's an A & W, White Spot, and Knight & Day? I've never seen/heard of those in my neck of the woods, so I'm curious.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I guess Swiss Chalet and Harvey's but those aren't on the list. Of those in the poll I'd have to say Wendy's


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

Where is El Pollo Loco? :banana :banana The chicken there is delicious.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

Taco John's. They're way better than Taco Bell.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

mmm Wendy's Mandarin Chicken Salads mmmm


----------



## *Maria84* (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wendy's*

I like Wendy's they have the best dollar menu. :teeth


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

When it comes to fast food, McDonald's has a special place in my heart


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Burger King.


----------



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

Chinese Food


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Out of that list, I'd have to go with McDonald's. I'm assuming we're just doing fast food. 

Some not on the list:

Arby's
Long John Silver's
White Castle
Hardees
Dairy Queen
Frisch's Big Boy

and my favorite, which is mostly just in the Cincinnati area, but also in a few other cities: Skyline Chili.

Frisch's, Long John Silver's, and White Castles I like a lot too.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I RARELY ever eat fast food...when I do I try to be somewhat healthy about it and gravitate to Subway...Quiznos is Great as Frogamigo pointed out....when I eat out I try to make it REALLY good and go to a higher end restaurant...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some of those, I have never heard of before. They must be regional chains.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

LilyFair said:


> I have Taco Bell all the time. I like In-n-Out, Arby's and Wienerschnitzel. I dislike McDonalds.
> 
> White Spot? Knight and Day? Never heard of those.


What is Wienerschnitzel? German fast food? It sounds good!

I voted for A&W...I love their food and you can't beat the price...and their jukebox is FREE!


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

Heh, I think I'm the 1% who chose Whitespot on that list! lol

I guess I like the atmosphere. There's a Whitespot around the corner of my neighborhood and it's always relaxed and not too loud. I often eat alone and now they think I'm a regular (could be good or bad :um ). So, at least they know my typical order and they leave me alone to sit at a booth to study or read or relax. It's pretty cool.


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

:nw McDonald's :nw


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I get Taco Bell all the time cuz it's the only place fast enough to go to in between work and school. And yea Wienerschnitzel's is great.. hurray for chili cheese dogs!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd say Wendys because I used to work at one


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

*KFC*

It's the colonel's secret recipe yanno!!

- sorry I've not had enough sleep. :troll


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

hmm I would have to say none of the above, I like restuarants as long as my husband goes with me that is. i don't like fast food, I used to work at burger king as a teen and can you say nasty!!!! EWWW.

Jessica


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

We go to McDonald's the most, but I LOVE Subway. :banana


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> vanessa2 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is El Pollo Loco? :banana :banana The chicken there is delicious.
> ...


NO WAY!!!. All their food is delicious. I love the rice, beans, potato salad, mashed potatoes plus their guacamole salsa. yummyyyyy.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not crazy about any of the ones listed, but I guess I'd pick Wendys over any of them?
I'm more of an italian person. I like Fazolis & Papa Johns.


----------



## Piscean Wisdom (Mar 11, 2005)

Chinese food! Sushi! McDonalds has fingers and dead mice in their burgers! I like Subway but less than chinese and sushi.


----------

